# msd programmer



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

i was looking into buying the msd programmer because i have heard nothing but good things. i was wondering how hard it is to change any programming . for example if i change my exhaust. i was also wonder if the only place to get it is hunterworks ? because that is the only place i could find it.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

you can also get it from vforcejohn and i have no idea how easy they are to reprogram because mine came pre programed with a muzzy pro program


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

i would go with vforcejohn he offers free tunes for life with them and is great at tuning.


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so would i just have to send it back to him. because i am from Canada. also, is being from Canada going to be a problem if i order from vforcejohn? also would you guys recommend getting an msd programmer over the PCIII or PCV?


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

hunterworks is having a sale on them right now, im really contemplating one but really want a rdc radiator relocation kit also.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

vforcejohn will ship to canada, he can just send you the file to load onto it. i dont know this for sure but would guarantee that vfj will meet hunterworks price if he isnt already cheaper. vfj has had them the cheapest that i have seen last time i checked

i have heard better things on msd but any will work fine


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

maybe vforcejohn will chime in?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Vforcejohn is definitely cheaper and better, come pretuned for your setup to


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> maybe vforcejohn will chime in?


not on here, we have tried contacting as being a sponsor with no reply. We would love to get him over here but havent had any luck


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

countryboy61283 said:


> Vforcejohn is definitely cheaper and better, come pretuned for your setup to


 he's not cheaper at the moment but may have better tunes installed.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

hunterworks is cheaper this month but i would buy off of john if i were you his tunes are better and he has them for all setups just have to tell him what you have or plan to do and im sure he will put it on there for you


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

If you can get it from John, good luck with that though. I ended up getting mine from Hunterworks, the tune that came with mine was very rich for the standard muzzy system especially in the bottom end.

Adjusting the fuel is easy though, the MSD software is very good and easy to use.

Hunterworks: They will actually sell you one with no hassles, but they're tunes are pretty much garbage.

John: Better tunes from what I have read. Actualy getting one from him, or getting an e-mail response from him... good luck. Also, last I checked he doesn't accept credit cards from Canada ether.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

^^what he said^^ but i still wouldnt get one from hunterworks


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

would you guys reccomend the msd over the pcIII or PCV


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

never used the power comander on my quad but i wouldnt recomend anything but the msd cause you can change just about anything you want with it and the pc you can only do fuel


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

i would go with the msd... that wat i plan on getting... i kno a place where you can get a PCV for around 270 but they only change fuel... IMO if im paying that much for a programmer for a wheeler i want to have the abilty to change the timing curve also


----------



## D_Man09750 (Aug 18, 2010)

I had good luck with john on my clutch springs... best way (that even told me) was to call him. i never exchanged a single email with the guy and got my springs 2 days after i talked to him on the phone.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i called and emaild john and always got a respons in few hours.... clutch sheeves should be sent out in a few weeks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

How tunable are these? Just curious...can you tune them like you can a PC3 or PC5? I mean as closely as you can tune a powercommander? Do they come with some kinda software for your laptop? I know a guy with one on his bike and he likes it....he was asking about getting his bike tuned but I know nothing about them.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bootlegger said:


> How tunable are these? Just curious...can you tune them like you can a PC3 or PC5? I mean as closely as you can tune a powercommander? Do they come with some kinda software for your laptop? I know a guy with one on his bike and he likes it....he was asking about getting his bike tuned but I know nothing about them.


They come with software and there is a video on YouTube of a Guy useing his laptop to adjust his


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

My MSD Charge from John is spot on perfect! I don't know why you all have problems getting in touch with him, his number is readily available on the sites that he is a member of like kawieriders.com . I talked to him on the phone, told him all my mods and he had it programmed and in the mail same day. Got it the next and installed it in 3 mins and then proceeded to ride a woken beast! I love the MSD, I've had VDI's and power commanders and there is no doubt in my mind that the MSD is the real deal!


----------



## SMITTY (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually was talking to him last night, 5 minuits and I had an email relpy back. seems like a very good guy, i got a hint of business man attitude but thats what he is. With all the stuff he has going on of course hes going to be late on something sometime.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i should sell my VDI for one.im so tired of playing with my VDI.


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone running this msd in the freezing weather without starting issues, because that is the only problem I'm having with my Cooperhead , if the msd doesn't have that problem I'm interested in one of them


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

10*f here last sunday and mine ran fine all day


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

My vdi wouldn't start if the sun went behind the clouds. My MSD starts as good as stock and great power. j


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another happy starting MSD Brute in the cold here!


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Another MSD note, I know my bike is faster with just adding the MSD. I just got a chance to blast down my street, and I saw 72 mph on the speedo and ran out of room, I bet it will hit 75. Before the MSD I could barely hit 64 mph. And the bottom end also hits harder than before, I can do 10 mph roll-on wheelies whereas before all wheelies pretty much had to start from stop. Very happy MSD customer... Thanks to VForceJohn


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

^^Just ordered the MSD from VFJ. Running an EHS intake and full Big Gun. Running stock tires for now. So...if you believe you can hit 75mph with everything you have in your sig...would it be feasible to believe I'll hit even higher? My Brute is a little lighter since I don't have tires/wheels, etc. Of course, I weight about 210 lb, so that's a variable as well. It's just interesting to know what potential it has.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Rozzy said:


> My vdi wouldn't start if the sun went behind the clouds. My MSD starts as good as stock and great power. j



:lmao:


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

DLB said:


> ^^Just ordered the MSD from VFJ. Running an EHS intake and full Big Gun. Running stock tires for now. So...if you believe you can hit 75mph with everything you have in your sig...would it be feasible to believe I'll hit even higher? My Brute is a little lighter since I don't have tires/wheels, etc. Of course, I weight about 210 lb, so that's a variable as well. It's just interesting to know what potential it has.


Well, I'm 200 lbs, and I saw 76 on the speedo recently! You might be able to go a little faster than that, but I think we are getting close to the max speed that the gearing will allow.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You will go fast just dont let the speedo get you down some arent that acurate


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

They aren't that hard to tune just need a wideband to go along with it. But it only lets you tune fuel in 1000 Rpm increments and 10% throttle inceements.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Took the Brute out yesterday and rode all day. Wow, with the MSD and Big Gun, this thing feels like a different machine! It was powerful before, now it's just ridiculous. I hit 70mph on a coal mine road with a slight uphill grade. If it would have been flat I have no doubt I would have been in the mid 70s.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

i wanted to switch my pc3 for a msd but i heard u have to be careful not to blow the motor cause the msd takes away all rev limiters?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

just ordered my msd from vforcejohn, he only had 2 left, can't wait to try it out. Now i just gotta get the bike back together before it shows up. Any canucks know how long it took to get?


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

skid said:


> just ordered my msd from vforcejohn, he only had 2 left, can't wait to try it out. Now i just gotta get the bike back together before it shows up. Any canucks know how long it took to get?


John accept credit cards from Canada yet?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

nope, just did a money order in U.S. funds. Kinda nice that our dollar is a bit stronger.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

montecarlo said:


> i wanted to switch my pc3 for a msd but i heard u have to be careful not to blow the motor cause the msd takes away all rev limiters?


 
I don't believe it takes away all rev limiters, I think it just moves it up some. I don't plan on making mine squeal like a pig though. I guess we'll see how she holds up when i air it out this summer.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> I don't believe it takes away all rev limiters, I think it just moves it up some. I don't plan on making mine squeal like a pig though. I guess we'll see how she holds up when i air it out this summer.


That's my understanding. I think my rev limiter is set to 9500 RPM with the MSD.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

No its not set at 9500 rpms its had a couple different settings the first 3 are locked from the factory you can't change anything on then I think the highest one is set at 8500 or 8200 vfj sets the tunes he loads for you at 9500 rpms and 100mph you can adjust the limiter to whatever you want though up to 10k I set or of my settings at 5000 rpms and 10 mph for when my lil boy rides it. it will barely move like trying to back up when you romp on it without the overide.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

DLB said:


> That's my understanding. I think my rev limiter is set to 9500 RPM with the MSD.


 cool i was wondering if u can set the rev limiters so u dont rev too high. Does the msd take away the low speed timing retard?


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

jrfonte said:


> No its not set at 9500 rpms its had a couple different settings the first 3 are locked from the factory you can't change anything on then I think the highest one is set at 8500 or 8200 vfj sets the tunes he loads for you at 9500 rpms and 100mph you can adjust the limiter to whatever you want though up to 10k I set or of my settings at 5000 rpms and 10 mph for when my lil boy rides it. it will barely move like trying to back up when you romp on it without the overide.


Yes I know it's not just set at 9500. That's just what mine is set to right now...just how vfj set my tune 5. I've played with the other tunes also and had to adjust my fuel with the software too. It's a cool system. I like the valet and antitheft mode also. Perfect for when I have buddies over who want to ride it.


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

No it doesn't take away the low speed timing retard automatically but you can adjust the timing to get rid of it.


----------

